# Dead scorpion.



## ddwdave (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey, have two baby scorpions.
Check on them everyday.
Yesturday one was at one end of enclosure..
And today I went to feed them and it was on other side of enclosure. Crickets walking all over it and did not move..
Dead? Cant tell. Still learning.
Other hasnt moved in days. Except now, crickets annoying it...







Ones active. Ones limp and no response


----------



## Illium (Aug 25, 2014)

looks like a dead elogatus to me.
Poke it wont hurt at that size. Pretty sure though, they don't sit like that often


----------



## ddwdave (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you.hes dead..and I cant find the other one now..hes gotta be there though. But I now have two adults.male amd female and I dont want them to find and kill baby....
Guttred was my firt scorpions and one died. I hope its not thw tempwrature.moisture or anything ive done wrong...


----------



## scorps (Aug 27, 2014)

Do you keep them together?


----------



## Illium (Aug 27, 2014)

are the young and adults of the same species?
Adults look like yaschenkoi but the young look remarkably like the 6 month old elongates I have


----------

